# How to heat a Pico tank?



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I have a Pico tank (thanks Tex Gal!) that has been set up and running for a few weeks. 
I would love to put some shrimp in it, but the temp is a little too cool (69-70 degrees). The plants would probably do a little better also, if it was warmer.
I found this little heater:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...=AA&srccode=cii_9324560&cpncode=21-37627253-2
Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with it?
Thanks,
Cindy
*


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Cindy is the pico around 3-4G? If so in my opinion a small heater that you can adjust the temp is best. The one in the link have a set temp and can be to warm for shrimp to breed, simulating summer conditions. There are some small heaters that you can set the temp, that is what we use in the shrimp tanks. Cool temps they seem to handle better than to warm, and all the above depends on the type of shrimp you want to house. Some of the pre-sets can get up to 78+ just to warm for some shrimp!! Last year I used that little heater in a 3G Betta tank one day I by chance checked that temp and it was 82. With the 25W small heater we set them a little less than the desired temp. 
I should have some goodies for you soon...
Happy Holiday Karen

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si1382458/cl0/hydortheosubmersibleheater25watt


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Cindy,

That little heater looks interesting. You can also use under-the-tank heaters herp folks use to keep the temp up too.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

Cocobid said:


> Cindy is the pico around 3-4G? If so in my opinion a small heater that you can adjust the temp is best.


*Hi Karen, it is the 3 gal size. I was looking for a heater that I could adjust the temp on but was having trouble finding one that was short enought to fit in the tank.*



> Cool temps they seem to handle better than to warm, and all the above depends on the type of shrimp you want to house.


*I was also concerned about the plants not growing well in the cool temps. I know, just chose plants that like it that way, but come summer it will be a different story. The temp has been hanging 68-70 degrees. I don't really know what shrimp will end up in there, maybe some cherry, maybe some green, I'm open to suggestions.*



> I should have some goodies for you soon...
> Happy Holiday Karen


*YIPEEE!!!!
Thanks Karen, and happy holidays to you and yours!*


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

Phil Edwards said:


> Cindy,
> 
> That little heater looks interesting. You can also use under-the-tank heaters herp folks use to keep the temp up too.
> 
> ...


*Phil,
I had thought about that. I'll check on those too.*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Could you use one of these? I don't know what the setting is but since it's only 7.5 watts it might warm it up enough for the shrimp and plants.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si1382454/cl0/hydorminiheater75watt

This one is 15 watt"
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/ctl3684/cp18534/si3277163/cl1/hydor_mini_aquarium_heater_15w?&query=5+gallon+heater&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=

I have this one in the same tank. It's small and does well.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealinv/servlet/ExecMacro?nurl=control/StoreItem.vm&siId=4135388&catParentID=18534&scId=18534&ctl_nbr=3684&utm_source=Froogle&utm_campaign=FroogleUSA+Datafeed&utm_medium=Comparison+Shopping&CAWELAID=388698548


----------

